

Show HN: Sketchmob – Real artists turning your photos into art - imadreamr
http://sketchmob.com

======
stax012
You have a lot of copyrighted works on your home page, like Spawn, The Little
Mermaid, etc. Are these just ripoffs or are Disney, etc being compensated?

~~~
imadreamr
We don't sell prints of these images. These are sample artworks from the
artist's portfolio and showcase the art style that customers can commission.

------
sjs382
This is really cool. Is there a way to filter by artists that offer "Purchase
Full Copyright" as an add-on?

~~~
imadreamr
Currently no, but that is a good suggestion. Thanks for checking us out!

